# hey guys



## anab0lix (Jun 21, 2011)

Sup guys
New here and hoping to get along!

Can't wait till I run 1-Andro Rx for 6-8 weeks at 600-1000mgs, depending on the situation. 

Either way what kind of results should I expect?


I'm on most boards similar such as here with the same name so if you know me give me a shout out!

thanks guys


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*anab0lix* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah sorry will do


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey man!


----------



## one2lift (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, fellow new member


----------



## niki (Jun 25, 2011)

Howdy - hang out a bit, and look around, use the search function - you'll find what you want to know.  Gotta work for it!


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## bluecountry (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome to da boards


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome!!


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Casey21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Acee (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## svansig (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to an incredible source for research and information


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------

